# Epic manga for the ages



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2009)

What are some mangas that will stand out for generations to come as truly great?

Rules
1. Manga must be 200+ chapters in length or at least 2 years long ( for monthly manga)
2. Manga must not be TOO full of plotholes (aka no naruto, one piece, or bleach)
3. MANGA MUST HAVE GOOD WRITING


Here are some examples I think stand out

Hajime no ippo
Jojo's bizarre adventure
Berserk


If a manga is truly excellent ( or at least shows the potential to be) but is not yet long enough it can be put in the secondary category

Example

Monster
Battle angel alita
Katekyo hitman Reborn
Vinland Saga
Gantz


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Reborn hasn't hit the 300 chapter mark yet.

D.Gray Man and Negima are definatly up there. And if Togashi ever decides to get off his ass, so will Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Fran (Jan 28, 2009)

300 Chapters? Wow. That'll take some thinking.
You'll mostly get 20-page chapters I guess, since SJ for example, release them as such, as opposed to 30 page monthly ones.

Secondary Category:
-Monster will certainly leave its mark
-Shin Angyo Onshi too. That deserves a place here, definitely.
-Mmmm. HxH too, if Togashi stops Dragon Questing.
-CLAYMORE. A rather innovative storyline, delicious characters and some absolutely beautiful moments. I cried when Claire, crying, hugged Teresa, shortly before Priscilla bopped her head off.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 28, 2009)

I shall come again when Vagabond reached Chap 300.
Even onemnaga has just a couple of 300+ Chap Mangas out of 800 (!), lol.

Nearly every good Mangas has just <<<<300 Chaps, the 300 Chap>>>>> usally tend to get very boring 

EDIT: Akira was also an awesome Manga.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2009)

Jojo's bizarre adventure
Berserk

i agree 100% 

JJBA is outstanding


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi is the very defination of what an Epic Manga should be. Its just that damn good


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

HxH should hit the 300 when toga is back :WOW


----------



## Fran (Jan 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi is the very defination of what an Epic Manga should be. Its just that damn good



Indeed. The fall of the Hwalbalding was a glorious tragedy. I had to cry myself to sleep after.

Vinland Saga deserves a mention here too. I can see this perpetuating itself 'til kingdom comes. Beautiful, unique story.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2009)

how can you say that One Piece isn't a good example but that Hitman reborn IS a good example?

how?

seriously I like Hitman Reborn, but it is in no way superior to One Piece


----------



## Tokito (Jan 28, 2009)

The greatness of a Manga can not be measured by the number of chapters that are published ;o

obviously choices are Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond and Shin Angyo Onshi.



> Katekyo hitman Reborn
> Vinland Saga
> Gantz


 and 


> Manga must not be TOO full of plotholes. MANGA MUST HAVE GOOD WRITING



is quite a contradiction in my eyes.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2009)

I found Rurouni Kenshin to be done really well


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2009)

Proxy said:


> I found Rurouni Kenshin to be done really well



I found Deadman Wonderland to be an exceptional manga..


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo, One Piece, and Berserk are the only ones I've read that immediately spring to mind, so those get my vote.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 28, 2009)

of all on-going mangas, khr is the only one that im still interested in. lol. 
op can be quite funny, but in my opinon it's just repetitive like hell +
it doesn't make me go "ahhhh!" or "cool! i can't wait for the next chap!" anymore.


----------



## Fran (Jan 28, 2009)

Whilst we'e here:

*GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA*

A role-model for all men. :ho

And why SAO is epic:



Waaaaaah


----------



## Hodor (Jan 28, 2009)

why do they need 300 chapters for this?  Example, death note, only 108 chapters, but pritty good.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 28, 2009)

History's Strongest Deciple Kenichi.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

ONE PIECE theres no plot holes in it... And its one a different level than Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Munken (Jan 28, 2009)

20th Century Boys..?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with:


Mattaru said:


> *GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA*





jkingler said:


> Hajime no Ippo, One Piece, and Berserk are the only ones I've read that immediately spring to mind, so those get my vote.



As for KHR, it's basically a mafia-esque Bleach with skinnier men (+ Pokemon now apparently.) Why people think so highly of it, I don't know


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 28, 2009)

I would say Nausicaa should be added, but due to the amount of chapter it has, it would be added to the same list as Gantz and KHR, and honestly, I don't want to subject something so great to such shame.


----------



## The Monarch (Jan 28, 2009)

Not only is length not a good criteria to judge a manga on, going by the number of chapters isn't really a good way to gauge length.

Anyway, Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Zephos (Jan 28, 2009)

> Rules
> 1. Manga must be 300+ chapters in length



This is completely irrelevant to a manga being legendary. Completely.



> 2. Manga must not be TOO full of plotholes (aka no naruto, one piece, or bleach)



This is by and large relative, what One Piece plot holes are you even talking about?



> 3. MANGA MUST HAVE GOOD WRITING



This is just basically repeating the "no plot holes rules" and is again relative.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 28, 2009)

There aren't really plot holes in One Piece so much as absurd luck and random power ups but that's pretty much standard shounen.

Anyway, Seinen: Monster, Berserk, 20th Century Boys, Battle Angel Alita, Vagabond, Eden, Akira, Shin Angyo Onshi

Shounen: Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, HunterxHunter, One Piece

Those are my favorites...I could care less for your qualifications.

Edit- Oh and Slam Dunk.  Basketball can be epic!


----------



## fxu (Jan 28, 2009)

300+ chapters?

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight... because quantity > quality

mmmmk

Anyway...

Worst
Gantz
Death Note


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2009)

Tokito said:


> The greatness of a Manga can not be measured by the number of chapters that are published ;o
> 
> obviously choices are Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond and Shin Angyo Onshi.
> 
> ...


No, I can vouch for Vinland Saga and Gantz that they are beautifully written.

I've yet to see a plot line as unique as Gantz.


----------



## newbieFans (Jan 28, 2009)

wow if Vinland Saga reach 300 chapters....wait....250 chaps to go....it would be....20 years.....


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 29, 2009)

The reason why I say 300 chapters is because I REALLY mean EPIC when I say epic

Must like paradise lost or the divine comedy to be epic you must be long WHILE still being good

If you can achieve that you are officially epic


----------



## Eleven (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know why you excluded Naruto. In the states it's the next big thing to happen in shounen Manga since DBZ. I also don't like the 300 chapters thingie. It sort of implies that shorter manga can't be in the running for epic bricks shitting manga.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> 300 Chapters? Wow. That'll take some thinking.
> You'll mostly get 20-page chapters I guess, since SJ for example, release them as such, as opposed to 30 page monthly ones.
> 
> Secondary Category:
> ...



Speak the mother fucking truth. I'm only 24 chapters of 75 in but it's excellent so far.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach. Why? Because 5 people already mentioned one piece in the same league as hxh and hajime no ippo. If you disagree with me, fuuuuuuuuck you.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 29, 2009)

Berserk
Fist of the North Star
One Piece
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2009)

Eleven said:


> I don't know why you excluded Naruto. In the states it's the next big thing to happen in shounen Manga since DBZ. I also don't like the 300 chapters thingie. It sort of implies that shorter manga can't be in the running for epic bricks shitting manga.



Poor story, major plot-holes, lackluster characters? Popularity =/= quality.

The OP seems to include EPIC SIZE into the Epic moniker.

The second category is basically anything by Urasawa or Inoue. I'd also like to list BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad, since it has been a great fucking manga, and, as far as I'm concerned, the best music manga so far.


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2009)

One Piece is the obvious answer.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 29, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What are some mangas that will stand out for generations to come as truly great?
> 
> Rules
> 1. Manga must be 300+ chapters in length
> ...



This thread just failed with that statement. Theres only one epic Manga for the age, and it is One Piece.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe "300 chapters" should be revised to, say, 5000 pages? There's no definitive length for "a chapter." Weekly chapters are ~17, monthly are ~40 pages, etc. 300 chapters, by the way, would be six and a half years for a weekly series, but 25+ years for a monthly series. 5000 pages would be just under six and a half years for weekly, but ten and a half for monthly. I think that's more agreeable, no?

Anyways...

The OP isn't sacrificing quality for quantity, just that quantity is _*also*_ required. I agree: an epic would be longer than a normal story.


----------



## koolo (Jan 29, 2009)

one piece 100 %....i bet my left ball on this

ippo

monster

loool at saying it has to be over 300 chapters...that is stupid


----------



## p-lou (Jan 29, 2009)

Zephos said:


> This is completely irrelevant to a manga being legendary. Completely.
> 
> This is by and large relative, what One Piece plot holes are you even talking about?
> 
> This is just basically repeating the "no plot holes rules" and is again relative.



Why did you ignore this?



Eleven said:


> I don't know why you excluded Naruto.



It's a bad manga.  That's why.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 29, 2009)

Eleven said:


> I don't know why you excluded Naruto. *In the states it's the next big thing* to happen in shounen Manga since DBZ. I also don't like the 300 chapters thingie. It sort of implies that shorter manga can't be in the running for epic bricks shitting manga.



At one point cocaine was a household drug


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 30, 2009)

One word: Monster


----------



## Arcadia (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not seeing these plot holes for One Piece that you are talking about. The fact that you mentioned it like its on the level of Bleach and Naruto is bad enough.

HXH would fit your guidelines if Togashi wasn't a lazy bastard.



Eleven said:


> I don't know why you excluded Naruto. In the states it's the next big thing to happen in shounen Manga since DBZ. I also don't like the 300 chapters thingie. It sort of implies that shorter manga can't be in the running for epic bricks shitting manga.




Naruto is pretty much a horrible manga at this point. It deserves to be excluded.


----------



## Randomguy117 (Jan 30, 2009)

It's probably unnecessary at this point, but i'd just like to reiterate once more; please never, ever compare One Piece with Naruto and Bleach again. Also, i as well would be interested in hearing your breakdown of these so-called plot holes if you're willing.

Anyway, my quick list would include the aforementioned One Piece, Berserk, Vagabond if it makes it and it should, GTO, and, i can't believe no one mentioned it yet, Dragonball. Actually you can add Slam Dunk as well; it's not quite 300 chapters but it's close enough (276).


----------



## fxu (Jan 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> The reason why I say 300 chapters is because I REALLY mean EPIC when I say epic
> 
> Must like paradise lost or the divine comedy to be epic you must be long WHILE still being good
> 
> If you can achieve that you are officially epic



Maybe you should change it to 2+ years?

300 chapters for monthly mangas are 25 years.

300 chapters / 12 months.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 30, 2009)

Randomguy117 said:


> It's probably unnecessary at this point, but i'd just like to reiterate once more; please never, ever compare One Piece with Naruto and Bleach again. Also, *i as well would be interested in hearing your breakdown of these so-called plot holes if you're willing.*
> 
> Anyway, my quick list would include the aforementioned One Piece, Berserk, Vagabond if it makes it and it should, GTO, and, i can't believe no one mentioned it yet, Dragonball. Actually you can add Slam Dunk as well; it's not quite 300 chapters but it's close enough (276).



He must of just watched the 4Kids Version, thats the only One Piece with Plot Holes.


----------



## serger989 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll just list the manga I myself consider epic, F your criteria.

Naruto captivated me the moment I started reading it when it was only in the forest of death chapters. I still haven't missed a week in reading it and still enjoy it immensely, I've always been satisfied with the direction of the story.

Bleach was the same for me, it just sucked me in, it's a very satisfying battle manga to me. It doesn't have a crazy over the top story or the most developed characters, but when it comes to battles, it's great. The character art I consider damn impressive to.

One Piece, though not as captivating to me compared to everything I list, it has some of the most simplistic yet ultimately satisfying themes in most manga that pop up, yet executes it near flawlessly with some of the most fun humor on page.

Fairy Tail is something that is just plain fun to read like One Piece as well (excluding their obvious similarities, they are still vastly different.), I've always enjoyed it more.

Shin Angyo Onshi is just awesome plain and simple. The art work, the unique story, much of it is handled well, especially the defining factor between good and evil. Munsu is too pimp a character to NOT read this manga.

Berserk, good god, my favorite manga plain and simple. Only downside to it is the space between chapter releases ;P

Monster is also really good, it's not without its flaws like everything else but it really is a wonderful story that showcases the capabilities of humans.

Gantz, too wicked. A very satisfying "what would you do?" type of series. The characters always seemed incredibly fleshed out to me.

Not a "manga" but The Walking Dead is the best zombie comic I've ever read, period.

Death Note deserves its spot here, crazy intense psychological thriller, actually had me on the edge of my seat.

I've read every manga that has been said previously but these are the ones that made me have freaking dreams about them lol so yeah, they really took me into their worlds when I read them.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What are some mangas that will stand out for generations to come as truly great?
> 
> Rules
> 1. Manga must be 300+ chapters in length *I don't see the point of this criteria. it just excludes alot of good stuff. *
> ...



I don't find having some plot holes is neccesarily that bad. Not all manga are meant to be taken that seriously that it matters.

Lol at manga like D-grayman making it onto this kind of list. To each their own opinion though.

I assume from the wording we're dealing with manga that are still going and not already finished. Although since I see Monster's in there I'm wondering. If it's manga that are already finished I can think of a list pretty easily. If we're talking about manga still running, I'd need to think harder.

I alos like that you said good writing and not great or something like that. it's easier to think of stuff that's solid as oppossed to above that.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 30, 2009)

Because of the incessant bitching I have changed the op


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2009)

I like your idea that only long mangas should be included. Long mangas (that are still good) simply have this grandness in them that make them even more epic. I suppose that one reason is that a longer work allows an exploration of a completely new world, as opposed to just focusing in a single small slice of it and forgetting that the rest ever existed.

For example, in my case with animes, the only ones I fall in love with are usually those above 60 episodes. If they are shorter (esp those 26 episode ones) I may really like them, but I still feel that they were over too soon and there was not much time for me to "connect" with them. So don't listen to those who bitch about "length not really mattering" because they completely missed the original intention of this topic. 

Anyway 200+ chapters for weekly is fine (I would've preferred 300, but I guess there are too few mangas around reaching that length), but monthly should be upped to 5-7 years. Keep the secondary category too. Otherwise, the topic will become just another "What's the best manga?" thread.


----------



## serger989 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dragonball, pre Radditz also deserves its spot here. The inspiration it brought to others is proof enough alone that it is something people will remember for a long, long time. Also, length cannot possibly determine the greatness of a manga, as others have said. Death Note is an example of something that is "short" on print, yet rich in depth and highly original. Monster is similar in this case as well.

Oh dear, I forgot to list Vagabond!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2009)

You're actually comparing Death Note to Monster?


----------



## serger989 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> You're actually comparing Death Note to Monster?



I have no clue what you fail to understand to be perfectly honest. When did I compare them as similar in story elements, because that's the only way your statement comes across.

*Death Note is an example of something that is "short" on print, yet rich in depth and highly original. Monster is similar in this case as well.*

I said in a more simpler way that they basically don't come close to 300 chapters, they are both in depth and very original. 

Read it, understand it. Their chapter count isn't that large when compared to "300 chapters", yet their content is extremely in-depth and grabbing. Get it now? Or do I honestly have to baby you about 2 sentences?

Anyways you're hostile towards me because I like Naruto and other manga that you obviously don't, oh well?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2009)

Berserk.

Plain and simple Berserk.


Problem is only my grandchildren will see the epic ending..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach are epic and have no plot holes. What you disagree? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Berserk.
> 
> Plain and simple Berserk.
> 
> ...



Seconded, honestly if i live to see the end i'll be a happy man


----------



## serger989 (Jan 30, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Seconded, honestly if i live to see the end i'll be a happy man



You got that right...


----------



## Munsu's Light (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto captivated me the momen When I first watched the anime. I read the manga after and I still haven't missed a week in reading it and still enjoy it immensely, I've always been satisfied with the direction of the story. The so-called plotholes are invention of Library People and people not reading the multiple databooks. The only plothole that come to my mind is possibly revolving around KB. 

Bleach was the same for me, it just sucked me in, it's a *very satisfying battle manga* to me. It doesn't have a crazy over the top story or the most developed characters, but when it comes to* battles,*. Only bad point, we already know who will win.

One Piece, though not as captivating to me compared to everything I list, is a simple manga that I can read when I don't need to think.... There are some things I don't like, repetition of each arc, ridiculous power ups, but he deserves a place there..

Berserk. SImple, original, one of the good manga I read. Only downside to it is the space between chapter releases 

Death Note deserves its spot here, crazy intense psychological thriller, actually had me on the edge of my seat. I read it recently only in one day. I was just asking myself what will happen next..

I've read every manga that has been said previously but these are some that has captivated my attention.


----------



## Glued (Jan 30, 2009)

Baki series,

Baki the Grappler, New Grappler Baki, Baki Son of the Ogre. Plus a few gaidens like Baki Gaiden: Scarface


----------



## Altron (Jan 30, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 should be considered as well


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2009)

The fact that one piece is being considered an epic manga lowers my ability to take this thread seriously. however I do like to give credit for those that deserve it. For example in a serious discussion, Hajime no Ippo and eyeshield 21 would get more than 3 mentions combined (that's sad...). In a serious discussion we would have 1 page worth of Berserk reps. History Strongest Disciple Kenchi would be mentioned on the first page. Hmm lets see 300 pages is a bad requirement it excludes 20th and 21st centuary boys, monster, and my favorite series from Urasawa Naoki Pluto deserves a mention. We also would have manga like Bio-Meat nector, and shounen classics like yu yu hakashou allowed in the mix as well.   

Oh orginal poster sorry but gantz is not an epic manga....

Over all asking a question like best manga for the ages in this forum seems to be almost like asking the average person what's the best television show ever. between the kids posting american idol and lost i wouldn't have any idea how anyone could take that question seriously because for every good show you list 10201 teenage boys are spamming heroes and family guy.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 31, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> The fact that one piece is being considered an epic manga lowers my ability to take this thread seriously. however I do like to give credit for those that deserve it. For example in a serious discussion, Hajime no Ippo and eyeshield 21 would get more than 3 mentions combined (that's sad...). In a serious discussion we would have 1 page worth of Berserk reps. History Strongest Disciple Kenchi would be mentioned on the first page. Hmm lets see 300 pages is a bad requirement it excludes 20th and 21st centuary boys, monster, and my favorite series from Urasawa Naoki Pluto deserves a mention. We also would have manga like Bio-Meat nector, and shounen classics like yu yu hakashou allowed in the mix as well.
> 
> Oh orginal poster sorry but gantz is not an epic manga....
> 
> Over all asking a question like best manga for the ages in this forum seems to be almost like asking the average person what's the best television show ever. between the kids posting american idol and lost i wouldn't have any idea how anyone could take that question seriously because for every good show you list 10201 teenage boys are spamming heroes and family guy.



In any serious discuss Sanctuary wins. 
I find Pluto went downhill at some point. I think I stopped reading about chapter 40 around the time where the robot was hunting that little kid robot.
HSDK is fun but I doubt it will be remembered/etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2009)

Well as some mentioned here - 

Berserk
GTO/Early years
Shin Angyo Onshi
Eyeshield
Hajime No Ippo
Vagabond


Epic ones that i personally enjoyed and will never forget but not sure if it's "Epic" in the sense for the mass. 

Battle Royale
Gantz
Gunsmith Cats
Yu Yu Hakusho
Flame Of Recca

Either way all of these i mentioned will stick to me forever, and i consider them all "Epic" in different ways. Maybe some less then other's but owell. Don't like my list fuck you  

*Also note - I haven't read some mangas that i loved anime version. Like hunter x hunter, guyver, escaflowne, claymore and more.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 31, 2009)

Even Though the author is becoming vey lazy and the fact that right now its only 290 Chapters Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well as some mentioned here -
> 
> Berserk
> GTO/Early years
> ...



BAttle royale is indeed epic

While I am an advent fan of YYH it doesnt fit the bill


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2009)

Well for me yu yu hakusho was the epicness of fighting. It's one of my top fighting manga's in my mind and defiantly the epicness of the 90's. For me anwyay.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Akira

Gunnm (aka Battle angel alita... Istill don't know about GLO)

Ghost in the shell 

Berserk


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What are some mangas that will stand out for generations to come as truly great?
> 
> Rules
> 1. Manga must be 200+ chapters in length or at least 2 years long ( for monthly manga)
> ...


every single series out there are full of plot holes, the ones you name are no exceptions. it's a silly rule and feeds the elitist egos.

my incomplete list
slam dunk
20th century boys
gto


----------



## Moon (Feb 2, 2009)

Eh, I say add Fullmetal Alchemist and possibly Claymore to the contention. FMA is a great series and has been around for a very long while. Claymore is good and has been around about the same amount of time. They both have over 90 chapters despite being monthly and are great representatives of shounen. They both have been around since 2001. 

For your rules I somewhat suggest that you change the 2 years to 4 years. 2 years is merely 24 chapters or so of a monthly manga which is hardly an epic. 200 weekly (excluding off weeks) is roughly 4 years. And even with that it just depends on the pace of the story. While Soul Eater is one of my absolute favorite shounen, and has been around for 57 chapters (since late '03), I don't feel its had enough story yet to be considered an epic. 

Most of the other manga I'd consider have already been mentioned (title belongs to Berserk) so I won't go into them.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Poor story, major plot-holes, lackluster characters? Popularity =/= quality.


Lol no. It's getting decent reviews in all the places that matter. It's only on the internet anime fan sites like here and 4chan do people bitch and whine about it sucking just to be cool and edgy. It's not the greatest master piece but it isn't oh so horrible either.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Lol no. It's getting decent reviews in all the places that matter. It's only on the internet anime fan sites like here and 4chan do people bitch and whine about it sucking just to be cool and edgy. It's not the greatest master piece but it isn't oh so horrible either.



It's less than mediocre. Run of the mill.

Just because you're a fantard, it doesn't mean that it's good.


----------



## Munsu's Light (Feb 3, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> It's less than mediocre. Run of the mill.
> 
> Just because you're a fantard, it doesn't mean that it's good.



I will try to not flame, but Eleven has some good points... Why this manga got good reviews if it's bad... You have no clear explanation. Maybe you don' t like it, but don't say it is less than Mediocre.... Maybe for some people, your prefered manga Hajime no Ippo is shit(800 chapters of boxing manga is not for me, but I don't say it is shit even if I don't read it ). I don't know why you hate Naruto so much and I will not ask it to you...

Maybe I will say like you said, maybe because your an extremist fan of Hajime no Ippo...

To finish this, even if Naruto is not "comparable" to others good mangas, like Berserk, Monster, Shin Angyo Onshi, etc...  it is a shounen that a lot of people will remember....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Alot of people will remember naruto. Just like alot of people remember Britney spears, alot of people know of 50 cent, alot of people watch the show heroes, guess what all these things have in common? Popular but shit. 

If you like naruto it's fine. But it's far from epic.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 3, 2009)

Aside from already mentioned: *Violinist of Hameln* (37 Volumes with ongoing sequel). The 2nd half was especially epic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 3, 2009)

Though I have yet to read it I have heard good things about Violinist of Hameln


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 3, 2009)

One Piece 

No plot holes = Check 
Over 200+ chapters = Check
Good Writing = Check
Highest selling manga = Check


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Aside from already mentioned: *Violinist of Hameln* (37 Volumes with ongoing sequel). The 2nd half was especially epic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This looks good, I'll be looking into it thanks.


----------



## swamped (Feb 3, 2009)

Kenichi definitely needs to be added to the list.
Kekkaishi too.
I would say Soul Eater but perhaps it hasnt been around long enough...?


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 3, 2009)

swamped said:


> Kenichi definitely needs to be added to the list.
> Kekkaishi too.
> I would say Soul Eater but perhaps it hasnt been around long enough...?



Kenichi will never be remembered as a classic.  It's way too cliche!


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2009)

How come no one has said Rurouni Kenshin yet
Seriously, that shit marked my childhood


----------



## mailer-daemon (Feb 3, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin
Detective Conan
Doraemon

lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2009)

swamped said:


> Kenichi definitely needs to be added to the list.
> Kekkaishi too.
> I would say Soul Eater but perhaps it hasnt been around long enough...?



Kekkaishi isnt really that epic, its just plain good though.

One piece is definitely up there, even if its a little too arc based for me to get really into.

Naruto could have been, (part 1), but itll take a lot for naruto to get better than it was originally.

Hajime no Ippo (Tons of epic fights, evokes the feeling you get while watching epic boxing movies really well.)

Eyeshield 21 (Good underdog sports manga, and hiruma is so full of epicness that you gotta put em on the list)

Kenshin (because its kenshin)

Death Note (At least part 1)

FMA

Yu Yu hakusho

thats all i got now....


----------



## Glued (Feb 3, 2009)

Kenichi, WHAT!!!

Kenichi fights random punk martial artist, punk becomes his friend, Miu's boobs, random occurrence how Odin, his childhood rival is now part of Ragnarok, Takeda learning Ryuusei Seikuken despite being a boxer, Renka's boobs, Author jacks up Miu's power every time it appears Kenichi should have surpassed her by now, Shigure's boobs.

HSD Kenichi has great fights and lots of funny scenes. But you guys are out of your mind if you think its an epic.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

for this i have to go with one piece & inuyasha.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 3, 2009)

666 Satan.











For Epic mediocrety


----------



## Eleven (Feb 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's less than mediocre. Run of the mill.


Yes. According to you and I'm not going to argue with your opinion. But people that actually matter say otherwise:



> The seventh volume of Viz's release became the first manga win a Quill Award when it claimed the award for "Best Graphic Novel" in 2006





> In April 2007, volume 14 earned Viz the "Manga Trade Paperback of the Year" Gem Award from Diamond Comic Distributors





> In TV Asahi's latest top 100 Anime Ranking from October 2006, Naruto ranked 17th on the list. Naruto Shippuden has ranked several times as one of most watched series in Japan. The Naruto anime adaptation won the "Best Full-Length Animation Program Award" in the Third UStv Awards held in the University of Santo Tomas in Manila, Philippines.



Several times it's been praised by ANN. They're reveiws and statements appear on magazines like OtakuUsa, yours won't be heard accepted as whiny bitching on this forums. I'll go with people who have more cred.

 Not the best thing ever, but not the worst you're making it out to be.



> Just because you're a fantard, it doesn't mean that it's good.


Lol.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 6, 2009)

Appeal to (albeit questionable) authority fallacy

That's a fancy way of me telling you to shut up and that it doesn't matter what the people you're citing say.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 6, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Appeal to (albeit questionable) authority fallacy
> 
> That's a fancy way of me telling you to shut up and that it doesn't matter what the people you're citing say.


. That's a fancy way of saying that screaming fallacies up and down doesn't undermine my argument, neither will it make you look any smarter.

Now before you pull off more half baked fallacies and misuse rhetoric and logic I'd like to remind you that in an argument  is important. You can't make up a claim without back credible sources. It's like your teacher asks you to write a paper and gives fails you for not putting in proper references you run in screaming "BUT THAT'S AN APPEAL TO AUTHORITY LOL!!!!1111" she'd probably drop you from the class for being stupid.

Also lol. You take some random guy's nerd rage as the gospel truth but when confronted with people who actually have the proper education and credentials to make a judgment call you ignore it. Bias much?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 6, 2009)

You have no argument.  Instead of actually defending the manga you fall back on some critics nobody has ever heard of giving awards nobody has ever heard of.  Critics in the arts, be it manga, literature, movies, or whatever aren't end all be all to arguments.  Sure their opinions are generally well respected and well regarded, but you can't appeal to them to definitively prove something, as they can be wrong and much of the criteria used to judge the arts is subjective.  It isn't like asking a mathematician to solve and equation or asking a doctor explain an aneurysm.

If you like the manga, that's fine.  But try to defend your opinion beyond saying well this critic says it's good.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 6, 2009)

p-lou said:


> You have no argument.  Instead of actually defending the manga you fall back on some critics nobody has ever heard of giving awards nobody has ever heard of.  Critics in the arts, be it manga, literature, movies, or whatever aren't end all be all to arguments.  Sure their opinions are generally well respected and well regarded, but you can't appeal to them to definitively prove something, as they can be wrong and much of the criteria used to judge the arts is subjective.  It isn't like asking a mathematician to solve and equation or asking a doctor explain an aneurysm.
> 
> If you like the manga, that's fine.  But try to defend your opinion beyond saying well this critic says it's good.


You're good with Fallacies so you should know what a one sided assessment is, or what suppressing evidence is. I stated my opinion and I defended it with people who are actually knowledgeable in the field. That's completely valid. You're downplaying that.

If you're still intent on refusing to acknowledge statements from well known qualified critics or awards given by institutions who specialize in awarding people and authors based on their merits then I'm pretty sure you're not going to acknowledge anything I say. All in all that's not going to change the fact that Naruto is well received.


----------

